# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI-S: NO 7/VOL II/SEPT - OKT 2009

## Ajik Raffles

Pembaca Majalah KOI-S Yang Budiman!!

Setahun lalu ketika pertama kali memulainya, kami seperti burung kecil belajar terbang. Tanpa arah, terkadang terbang tinggi tapi tiba  tiba menukik terjatuh. Baru menjumput satu dua ranting pohon kami sudah terengah  engah. Jangan berharap bisa menghibur dengan senandung indah, bisa bersuara saja kami sudah berucap syukur.

Tapi dukungan terus menerus dari teman  teman pembaca baik yang di forum maupun di luar forum lebih dari sekadar hiburan bagi kami. Dukungan itu melecut semangat sehingga kami bisa terus belajar terbang menapak lebih tinggi. Betul, kami masih bekerja dengan cara berpindah dari satu tempat ke tempat lain. Tidak salah juga, kalau kami masih mengerjakan semua ini di sela  sela tugas utama kami. Tapi kami tidak akan berhenti atau bekerja setengah hati. Dukungan dan tepuk semangat yang mengalir dari teman  teman semua terdengar bak langgam yang menemani pergulatan kami.

Kini kepak sayap si burung kecil sudah mampu menapak sedikit lebih tinggi. Prestasi yang dicapai tidak bisa sedikitpun dilepaskan dari dukungan anda semua. Setiap edisi kami mencatat apa yang menjadi kekurangan dan yang menjadi harapan teman  teman semua. Meski merah telinga ini, tapi tak hendak kami menutupnya. 

Sedikit di atas ketinggian, si burung kecil mulai melantunkan suara. Mungkin masih terdengar sumbang tapi semoga sudah sedikit menghibur. Di atas hutang budi kami atas dukungan teman  teman semua perkenankan kami menghaturkan simfoni terbaru: *MAJALAH KOI-S Vol 7/Tahun II/Sept  Okt 2009*. Teriring harapan semoga bisa menghibur anda semua!!



*TERBIT: 14 SEPTEMBER 2009*

----------


## fauzy mahri

Sukses om Ajik, maju terus pantang mundur.
Koiser akan selalu mendukung usaha dan prakarsa anda.   ::   ::

----------


## setia_budi

mantapp.......congratulatio to KOI's Magazine 1st Anniversary.
Hari ini udah nyampe Bandung blm majalahnya yach....pengennn!!

----------


## luki

S A L U T.........

canggih nih design nya....ini baru majalah.......

begini dong jik......kenapa ga dari dulu begini jik......  ::   ::  

sekali lagi.....PLOK PLOK PLOK......buat team baru majalah.....

----------


## kerogawa

naik harga ya om?..

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Selamat ulangtahun pertama buat majalah kois tercinta.. Semoga kedepan makin maju baik kualitas atau kuantitasnya...
Cant wait to read it...

----------


## danny20124

SELAMAT ULTAH....  buat KOIS  tercinta...

----------


## William Pantoni

> naik harga ya om?..


Iya om...ada kenaikan harga dikiiiit...disesuaikan dengan perbaikan kualitas majalah sesuai dgn permintaan pembaca.
Skrg kertas cover dan kertas isi jg jauh lebih tebal dari pada yg kemarin.
Mudah2an bisa diterima.

----------


## William Pantoni

> mantapp.......congratulatio to KOI's Magazine 1st Anniversary.
> Hari ini udah nyampe Bandung blm majalahnya yach....pengennn!!


Belum om...mudah2an pertengahan bulan ini udah bisa beredar di seluruh Indonesia.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> naik harga ya om?..
> 
> 
> Iya om...ada kenaikan harga dikiiiit...disesuaikan dengan perbaikan kualitas majalah sesuai dgn permintaan pembaca.
> Skrg kertas cover dan kertas isi jg jauh lebih tebal dari pada yg kemarin.
> Mudah2an bisa diterima.


Bisa diterima dong oom... berapapun akan kukejar...he3x..
Salut buat team majalah...Sukses ya bro..!!

----------


## adepe

wuis... majalahnya tambah gede ya? modelnya aja cuma separo tinggi majalah hehehe...


gak sabar mode ON...

----------


## Soegianto

top deh  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> top deh


[quote=E. Nitto]


> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> naik harga ya om?..
> 
> 
> Iya om...ada kenaikan harga dikiiiit...disesuaikan dengan perbaikan kualitas majalah sesuai dgn permintaan pembaca.
> Skrg kertas cover dan kertas isi jg jauh lebih tebal dari pada yg kemarin.
> Mudah2an bisa diterima.


Bisa diterima dong oom... berapapun akan kukejar...he3x..
Salut buat team majalah...Sukses ya bro..!![/quote:35d6wdpa]

Liat Posternya om... di liputan kontes merah putih...
Bisa borong buat handai taulan tuh....   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Liat Posternya om... di liputan kontes merah putih...
> Bisa borong buat handai taulan tuh....


Hahahaha jadi malu...  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Liat Posternya om... di liputan kontes merah putih...
> Bisa borong buat handai taulan tuh....


Hahahaha jadi malu...  ::   :: [/quote:2xxu965t]

Dibuat klipping om....  ::

----------


## Chandra

Pokoknya T O P  B G T untuk Om Ajik dan crew redaksi majalah Kois...
Majalah ini akan selalu menjadi ritual dua bulanan para penggemar Koi di Indonesia...Proficiat !!!!

----------


## Rova

om Ajik, drop ke daerah bdg kpn ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om Ajik, drop ke daerah bdg kpn ?


Mudah2an burayaknya dah bisa dilihat akhir minggu depan di Samurai Koi center, Stars koi center, dan TB Gramedia Bandung   ::  
Sekarang lagi dipijah di Temprint  ::

----------


## Rova

Iya saya kira sudah siap edar ...
Saya tunggu aja kl bgtu ..

----------


## este

Wih asik nih...^^

Om aku udah bayar sampe rumah kan majalahnya...  ::

----------


## mrliauw

Edisi 7..
Muantabb.. dah ditunggu2 nih..
Terimakasih atas jerih payah sang burung eh salah.. para redaksi dan pengurus KOI'S

Salam,
'mrliauw'

----------


## udin

Maju Terusss...

----------


## isman

apa kita2 yang berlangganan ada penambahan biaya atau gimana mohon infonya

----------


## teguh ws

Siapa sangka majalah ini baru seumur 1 tahun? Siapa sangka majalah cerdas menggoda ini digarap disela-sela tugas utama para pengelolanya? Siapa sangka majalah cantik seksi ini dilahirkan oleh profesional yang tak mengharapkan bayaran? 

Inilah bukti dedikasi mereka yang dengan semangat luhur membangun komunitas koi yang hebat hanya dengan kesungguhan, loyalitas, rasa cinta, pengorbanan dan bahkan rela menerima penolakan, sindiran dan mungkin caci maki. Mereka ini pastilah orang-orang cerdas yang bukan saja piawai membagi waktu antara pekerjaan dan hobby, tapi juga orang tua dan suami-suami yang bijak membagi cinta terhadap anak-anak dan istri.

Mereka bukan orang-orang yang dibutakan oleh pujian dan uang, tapi orang-orang pilihan yang spiritnya lahir dari dalam hati untuk memajukan koi sebagai tanda cinta, persahabatan dan gaya hidup yang kini dapat dimiliki oleh semua orang. 

Selamat dan proficiat. Happy birthday. Panjang umur dan makin padat berisi.

Regards,
Teguh WS

----------


## dani

Selamat buat Majalah KOI'S!!!
Sukses selalu!!!

----------


## Soegianto

> Siapa sangka majalah ini baru seumur 1 tahun? Siapa sangka majalah cerdas menggoda ini digarap disela-sela tugas utama para pengelolanya? Siapa sangka majalah cantik seksi ini dilahirkan oleh profesional yang tak mengharapkan bayaran? 
> 
> Inilah bukti dedikasi mereka yang dengan semangat luhur membangun komunitas koi yang hebat hanya dengan kesungguhan, loyalitas, rasa cinta, pengorbanan dan bahkan rela menerima penolakan, sindiran dan mungkin caci maki. Mereka ini pastilah orang-orang cerdas yang bukan saja piawai membagi waktu antara pekerjaan dan hobby, tapi juga orang tua dan suami-suami yang bijak membagi cinta terhadap anak-anak dan istri.
> 
> Mereka bukan orang-orang yang dibutakan oleh pujian dan uang, tapi orang-orang pilihan yang spiritnya lahir dari dalam hati untuk memajukan koi sebagai tanda cinta, persahabatan dan gaya hidup yang kini dapat dimiliki oleh semua orang. 
> 
> Selamat dan proficiat. Happy birthday. Panjang umur dan makin padat berisi.
> 
> Regards,
> Teguh WS



kalau boleh berikan lah kado berupa tulisan 2 artikelnya dong bro  ::   :P   ::

----------


## hartono_88

Wuah.... Majalah koi-s makin mantap aja.selamat om.... .

Tapi koq lama bgt baru keluat ya majalah nya??

----------


## achmad

Dirgahayu buat Majalah KOIS kita tercinta yang telah memberikan manfaat yang begitu besar dan banyak dalam memelihara, mengembangkan dan membelajari berbagai hal tentang koi.

Sukses Selalu buat Forum dan Majalah KOIS.

Ditunggu di Makassar Majalanya jangan sampai telat lagi yah  ::

----------


## bobo

Terima kasih buat teman2 di redaksi Majalah Koi-s yang bisa mewujudkan majalah edisi ultah ini, majalah ini sebagai teman yang bisa menemani selama masa libur lebaran ini   :: .
Sekali lagi suskes selalu buat teman2 kois dan semoga majalah kois tidak hanya 1 tahun tapi bisa langgeng menemani hobiis koi dalam setiap saat.

Bravo Koi's

----------


## teguh ws

> Originally Posted by teguh ws
> 
> Siapa sangka majalah ini baru seumur 1 tahun? Siapa sangka majalah cerdas menggoda ini digarap disela-sela tugas utama para pengelolanya? Siapa sangka majalah cantik seksi ini dilahirkan oleh profesional yang tak mengharapkan bayaran? 
> 
> Inilah bukti dedikasi mereka yang dengan semangat luhur membangun komunitas koi yang hebat hanya dengan kesungguhan, loyalitas, rasa cinta, pengorbanan dan bahkan rela menerima penolakan, sindiran dan mungkin caci maki. Mereka ini pastilah orang-orang cerdas yang bukan saja piawai membagi waktu antara pekerjaan dan hobby, tapi juga orang tua dan suami-suami yang bijak membagi cinta terhadap anak-anak dan istri.
> 
> Mereka bukan orang-orang yang dibutakan oleh pujian dan uang, tapi orang-orang pilihan yang spiritnya lahir dari dalam hati untuk memajukan koi sebagai tanda cinta, persahabatan dan gaya hidup yang kini dapat dimiliki oleh semua orang. 
> 
> Selamat dan proficiat. Happy birthday. Panjang umur dan makin padat berisi.
> ...


He he.....om, kado baru mau dibungkus...ternyata ultahnya sudah datang duluan.....

----------


## iwan_makassar

MEGA DAHSYAT & 4 JEMPOL DECH...

----------


## Kokok

Hebat sekali, dedikasi yang tidak diragukan lagi, disela-sela kegiatan kerjaan, kontes koi ke kontes koi, portal, gro out sampai puasa ramadan, lahirlah akhirnya edisi ultah,  selamat atas kerja keras dan kegigihan yang membawa manfaat bagi pecinta koi dan dunianya, BraVo om Ajik & team majalah Koi's

----------


## edwin

Wah, salut atas jerih payahnya.....tak terasa udah 1 tahun ya majalah ini terbit....
Acungan jempol buat kerja keras tim majalah buat memanjakan hobiis koi di indonesia...
semoga majalah ini tetap menjadi yang pertama dan satu2nya majalah koi yang bisa memberikan ilmu buat hobiis koi di indonesia.
Bravo majalah kois..dan SELAMAT ULANG TAHUN!!!!!

----------


## mrliauw

Om Ajik - om Wil, 
Tadi di Gramed Lippo Karawaci belum ada yang no.7
Ada yang no.6 masih dua buah
Jadi dua-duanya saya pindahin ke paling depan biar gampang kelihatan   ::  
Kapan om yang nomer 7 bisa dibeli..?

----------


## dattairadian

> *TERBIT: 14 SEPTEMBER 2009*


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rova

tetap sabar..
walaupun Septembernya akhir menjelang Oktober...   ::

----------


## spirulina

2 tumbs for KOI's

----------


## koituren

siap ngantri!!

----------


## GAPS

Asyiiikk ada bacaan lagi  ::

----------


## T3chno

SELAMAT OM.....
COVER Depan nya makin lama makin Mantep....
Maju terus...dan sukses selalu.....
Kita tunggu moga2 cepet nyampenya ke MEDAN...Om..

----------


## torpey

Wooow, terbit 14 September yah? Kado Ultah yg manis   ::  
Congrats buat majalah kois! Kalo udah setaun, berarti saya harus udah mulai bayar langganan donks   ::  
Hidup Kois!!!!   ::

----------


## asfenv

OM Ajik dan Om rudy Showa,...........udah gak sabar neh,..kapan nyampe rumah ku yah,......hmnnn,..pingin langsung baca neh,...pasti artikelnya makin mantaf..........HMnnnn

KOI's ID: 190506157

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe mantabb dahh ayo dunk rekan2 majalah kois dibikin lebih mantabb dengan mengirimkan artikel tiap2 regional   ::

----------


## teguh ws

> hehe mantabb dahh ayo dunk rekan2 majalah kois dibikin lebih mantabb dengan mengirimkan artikel tiap2 regional


ide bagus...biar merasa memiliki total........

----------


## h3ln1k

yup om teguh   ::   gimana neh rekan2 yang lain?

----------


## dattairadian

kita sangat menantikan artikel2 dari teman2 semua....   ::

----------


## agung-kr

MANTAB...om ajik..

----------


## William Pantoni

> hehe mantabb dahh ayo dunk rekan2 majalah kois dibikin lebih mantabb dengan mengirimkan artikel tiap2 regional


Good idea om Hel....
Mari kita mulai di edisi 8 yah...  ::  ...start dari region Semarang...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   siap om ane udah nyumbang 1 buat edisi 8   ::

----------


## kerogawa

apakah ada yg sudah hunting di toko2 buku utk edisi ini?..

apakah sudah tersedia di toko2 buku terdekat?..

mgkn ada yg bs ks report

thks

----------


## dattairadian

> *TERBIT: 14 SEPTEMBER 2009*


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SD4R7O

wah, sudah setahun ya.. congratulations... tpi saya mesti beli dngn cara online...

----------


## teguh ws

Terbit tanggal 14 September. Kalau bisa hari yang sama sampai di agen ya pak, biar bisa langsung muter, karena tanggal 17 September biasanya sudah mulai sepi...pada mudik sampai tanggal 27....  ::   ::  

UCOK AGENCY - Bekasi Timur

----------


## dattairadian

diusahakan, mudah2an bisa..   ::

----------


## dani

> diusahakan, mudah2an bisa..



Jangan lupa di Toga Mas Bandung juga ya Om...

----------


## teguh ws

::   ::   ::  
Kalau mau nitip regional Sala.....boleh pak, saya mudik tanggal 17 subuh. Dijamin bebas ongkir.....

----------


## E. Nitto

> Kalau mau nitip regional Sala.....boleh pak, saya mudik tanggal 17 subuh. Dijamin bebas ongkir.....


He3x... berangkatnya titip majalah buat regional Solo, pulangnya titip Tengkleng Solo pasar klewer buat Regional Serpong....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## teguh ws

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Kalau mau nitip regional Sala.....boleh pak, saya mudik tanggal 17 subuh. Dijamin bebas ongkir.....


He3x... berangkatnya titip majalah buat regional Solo, pulangnya titip Tengkleng Solo pasar klewer buat Regional Serpong....  ::   ::   :: [/quote:1mmmco1a]

Om Nitto, orang tua saya juga jualan tengkleng kok.... Sate Bu Momok Mojosongo. Mau dibawain? Dijamin lebih mak nyusssssssssssss.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=teguh ws][quote="E. Nitto":2pyk19na]


> Kalau mau nitip regional Sala.....boleh pak, saya mudik tanggal 17 subuh. Dijamin bebas ongkir.....


He3x... berangkatnya titip majalah buat regional Solo, pulangnya titip Tengkleng Solo pasar klewer buat Regional Serpong....  ::  [/quote:2pyk19na]

Om Nitto, orang tua saya juga jualan tengkleng kok.... Sate Bu Momok Mojosongo. Mau dibawain? Dijamin lebih mak nyusssssssssssss.....[/quote:2pyk19na]
Kayaknya halal bi halal tahun ini bisa di Javakoi nih   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pelanggan Majalah KOI-s & Member Sekalian Yang saya hormati,

Saya baru terima info dari team yang urus sirkulasi dan member, bahwa sedang diusahakan agar majalah dan kartu keanggotaan bisa dikirim bersamaan tepat pada waktunya. Namun demikian ada masalah dengan data base anggota yang diterima dari pengelola sebelumnya. Sehubungan dengan hal tersebut, ada beberapa hal yang perlu disampaikan:

-. Ada member yang masih valid keanggotaannya pada periode September 2008 - September 2009, tapi mungkin tidak terkirim majalah dan kartu keanggotaanya karena alamat yang tidak lengkap (ada yang tidak ada kota, nomor rumah, dll) sehingga kita tidak mau mengambil risiko kiriman tidak sampai. Bagi mereka yang masuk kelompok ini mohon hubungi [email protected] untuk meng up date datanya.

-. Ada member yang masih valid keanggotaannya pada periode September 2008 - September 2009 yang kita kirim majalah dan kartu keanggotaan padahal tidak/belum mengirim ongkos kirim. Data - data siapa saja yang sudah mengirim ongkir belum diterima dari pengelola sebelumnya. Member yang masuk kelompok ini, mohon untuk memperbaharui keanggotaannya agar bisa membaca majalah dengan nyaman  ::  . Tetapi apabila tidak menghendaki majalah dikirim tolong kasih informasi ke [email protected]

-. Ada member yang mungkin mengirim ongkir majalah tetapi keanggotaannya sudah tidak valid lagi. Bagi yang masuk kelompok ini, majalah tidak akan dikirim karena ketentuan sebelumnya bagi 200 member bisa mendapatkan mejalah gratis dengan catatan keanggotaanya masih valid dan mengirimkkan ongkir. Bila tetap menginginkan kiriman majalah dan kartu keanggotaan silakan memperbaharui keanggotaannya.

-. (Mungkin) ada member yang keanggotaannya masih vaild dan sudah mengirimkan ongkir tetapi tidak mendapat kiriman majalah dan kartu keanggotaan. Kepada mereka yang masuk kelompok ini silakan mengkonfirmasikan ke [email protected] agar majalah dan kartu keanggotaan bisa dikirim menyusul secepatnya

Kami mohon maaf apabila pada masa transisi pengelolaan keanggotaan ini banyak ketidaknyamanan, tetapi sebisa mungkin kami akan meminimalkannya.

Demikian. Terimakasih

----------


## teguh ws

[quote=Ajik Raffles][quote="teguh ws":1ho3r6g2]


> He3x... berangkatnya titip majalah buat regional Solo, pulangnya titip Tengkleng Solo pasar klewer buat Regional Serpong....


Om Nitto, orang tua saya juga jualan tengkleng kok.... Sate Bu Momok Mojosongo. Mau dibawain? Dijamin lebih mak nyusssssssssssss.....[/quote:1ho3r6g2]
Kayaknya halal bi halal tahun ini bisa di Javakoi nih   :: [/quote:1ho3r6g2]
Siap nDan.....nanti tim masaknya saya boyong dari Mojosongo Sala ke Bekasi......

----------


## dattairadian

Re-post



> Pelanggan Majalah KOI-s & Member Sekalian Yang saya hormati,
> 
> Saya baru terima info dari team yang urus sirkulasi dan member, bahwa sedang diusahakan agar majalah dan kartu keanggotaan bisa dikirim bersamaan tepat pada waktunya. Namun demikian ada masalah dengan data base anggota yang diterima dari pengelola sebelumnya. Sehubungan dengan hal tersebut, ada beberapa hal yang perlu disampaikan:
> 
> -. Ada member yang masih valid keanggotaannya pada periode September 2008 - September 2009, tapi mungkin tidak terkirim majalah dan kartu keanggotaanya karena alamat yang tidak lengkap (ada yang tidak ada kota, nomor rumah, dll) sehingga kita tidak mau mengambil risiko kiriman tidak sampai. Bagi mereka yang masuk kelompok ini mohon hubungi [email protected] untuk meng up date datanya.
> 
> -. Ada member yang masih valid keanggotaannya pada periode September 2008 - September 2009 yang kita kirim majalah dan kartu keanggotaan padahal tidak/belum mengirim ongkos kirim. Data - data siapa saja yang sudah mengirim ongkir belum diterima dari pengelola sebelumnya. Member yang masuk kelompok ini, mohon untuk memperbaharui keanggotaannya agar bisa membaca majalah dengan nyaman  . Tetapi apabila tidak menghendaki majalah dikirim tolong kasih informasi ke [email protected]
> 
> -. Ada member yang mungkin mengirim ongkir majalah tetapi keanggotaannya sudah tidak valid lagi. Bagi yang masuk kelompok ini, majalah tidak akan dikirim karena ketentuan sebelumnya bagi 200 member bisa mendapatkan mejalah gratis dengan catatan keanggotaanya masih valid dan mengirimkkan ongkir. Bila tetap menginginkan kiriman majalah dan kartu keanggotaan silakan memperbaharui keanggotaannya.
> ...

----------


## asfenv

OM Ajik,..sanapa sekarang aku belum terima kiriman Kartu anggotanya,..padahal udah bayar untuk satu tahun penuh,....setiap majalah yg dikirim ke aku sampai sekarang sesuai dengan alamat dan aku terima dengan baik,.....

kartu ku kemana  ya.....?  ::   di tunggu neh majalah yg baru nya OM,..hmnnnn...udah gak sabar neh.....  ::  

Asfen V
Koi's ID: 190506157

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> OM Ajik,..sanapa sekarang aku belum terima kiriman Kartu anggotanya,..padahal udah bayar untuk satu tahun penuh,....setiap majalah yg dikirim ke aku sampai sekarang sesuai dengan alamat dan aku terima dengan baik,.....
> 
> kartu ku kemana  ya.....?   di tunggu neh majalah yg baru nya OM,..hmnnnn...udah gak sabar neh.....  
> 
> Asfen V
> Koi's ID: 190506157


Kartu anggota memang baru dicetak sekarang. Mungkin om Asfen tidak up date ya..  ::  

KOI's mengambil kebijakan mengalihkan pengelolaan keanggotaan koi's kepada Team Majalah sehubungan dengan rencana majalah KOI-S meluncurkan program Membership & Tenant. Program ini dimaksudkan untuk lebih banyak memberikan benefit bagi anggota KOI's. Karena penggabungan dan peluncuran program ini maka pembayaran iuran disesuaikan menjadi Rp 200,000 (Pulau Jawa) dan Rp 210,000 (Luar Pulau Jawa). Sebagai kompensasinya, Team Majalah mengeluarkan kartu anggota dan memberikan majalah gratis sebanyak 6 edisi. Kartu anggota bisa digunakan sebagai kartu diskon di beberapa Tenant. Sementara baru bergabung 9 tenant (lihat forum Tenant List), dan Team Majalah akan berusaha keras agar Tenant terus bertambah. Karena ada korelasi antara pertumbuhan Tenant dan Member, maka KOI-S harus menstimulasi keduanya tumbuh bersamaan

Selama masa transisi pengalihan pengelolaan anggota KOI's ke Team Majalah ada banyak masalah terutama menyangkut data base dan perubahan kebijakan distribusi majalah. Untuk itu kami melihat kemungkinan ada beberapa masalah yang membuat anggota tidak nyaman, salah satunya yang dialami om Asfen ini. Dan untuk itu dengan segala kerendahan hati kami mohon maaf, om   ::

----------


## AirBiru

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> OM Ajik,..sanapa sekarang aku belum terima kiriman Kartu anggotanya,..padahal udah bayar untuk satu tahun penuh,....setiap majalah yg dikirim ke aku sampai sekarang sesuai dengan alamat dan aku terima dengan baik,.....
> 
> kartu ku kemana  ya.....?   di tunggu neh majalah yg baru nya OM,..hmnnnn...udah gak sabar neh.....  
> 
> Asfen V
> Koi's ID: 190506157
> 
> ...


Om Ajik, Saya baru jadi member 1-2bln lalu, iuran Rp.100rb, supaya dapat majalah juga bayar lagi Rp.100ribu, ya? Ke Rek. Om Yudi, ya?
Trus beritanya apa?
Terima kasih sebelumnya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik, Saya baru jadi member 1-2bln lalu, iuran Rp.100rb, supaya dapat majalah juga bayar lagi Rp.100ribu, ya? Ke Rek. Om Yudi, ya?
> Trus beritanya apa?
> Terima kasih sebelumnya.


Betul, om. Tapi jangan salah rekening ya... Yang khusus untuk membership dan Berlangganan Majalah. Tolong ditulis aja kekurangan pembayaran iuran keanggotan dan konfirmasi ke [email protected]. Terimakasih untuk partisipasinya, masih banyak kasus seperti om Benny tecatat sebagai anggota dan belum membayar ongkir majalah, tapi karena kesulitan data base, majalah akan tetap dikirim   ::  

Btw, ini kartu anggotanya. Siap Dikirim  ::  

BENNY PRIADY
2009 0021 0245



Silakan menikmati sajian para Tenant:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6432

----------


## asfenv

Memang Koi's Makin Keren aja neh, ..

kartu nya bisa dipake buat diskon belanja di dealer delaer Koi ya OM,...emang udah join sama deler mana aja Om ajik..?, samurai, Golden Koi, Jakarta koi centre , feikoi , Dodokoi, dll ya..? wah,.makin yahud neh koi's

entar kedepannya Mudah mudah kartu itu bisa dipake pake creditcard juga ya OM,..tinggal ditambahin Logo Visa atau Mastercardnya,....supaya kalau belanja koi ke dealer dealer bisa langsung gesekkkkk,..dan bisa dipake buat cicilan 0% easy Pay ke bank nya....( hmnnnnn,..it's dreams....I Hope So...)

NB: Oh ya Om Ajik,..Koi's Ngadain Buka puasa bareng gak ?,....sekalian biar bisa ngumpul ngumpul,...tempat terserah Om Ajik,..
      mekanisme nya Mungkin Om Ajik yg lebih tau,....  ::  


sampurasun

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*ENJOY!!*



Pasukan Siap Mengantar Majalah Anda!!  :: 


Bandung, Semarang, Yogya, Solo, Surabaya berangkat hari ini. Mungkin besok sudah sampai di agen - agen setempat dan akhir minggu ini sudah bisa dinikmati. Makassar, Bali, Lombok, dan Medan berangkat besok dengan PT Pos Indonesia

Untuk semua Pelanggan & KOI's Member, majalah sudah mulai dikirim hari ini. Semoga sudah bisa menemani akhir pekan anda. Seyogyanya majalah ini sudah sampai di tangan anda dalam waktu 2 - 3 hari, tetapi bila dalam waktu 7 hari belum juga diterima, kemungkinan:
1. Data base Anda di kami kurang akurat
2. Masa keanggotaan Anda sudah tidak berlaku

Yang manapun Anda, silakan menghubungi [email protected] untuk klarifikasi. *Termasuk apabila anda termasuk anggota yang masih valid keanggotaannya tetapi belum pernah mentransfer ongkir, mohon memberikan konfirmasi ke [email protected], apakah edisi berikutnya akan tetap dikirim atau sama sekali tidak ingin dikirim.* Tapi kalaupun Anda tidak melakukan konfirmasi, Anda akan tetap mendapat kiriman majalah secara gratis sampai dengan masa keanggotaan anda tidak berlaku lagi  ::  

*Khusus anggota yang baru atau yang melakukan perpanjangan per 1 Agustus 2009, silakan menikmati majalah tanpa perlu membayar ongkir* 

Bersama majalah, dikirimkan pula Kartu Anggota terbaru. Bila ada kesalahan nama, silakan melakukan konfirmasi ke [email protected]

Akhir kata, silakan menikmati majalahnya dan diskon anggota di tenant2 yang terdaftar di: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6432
Kami akan berusaha sebaik - baiknya agar tenant yang bergabung semakin banyak, tentu saja dengan dukungan Anda sekalian!!  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Akhir kata, silakan menikmati majalahnya dan diskon anggota di tenant2 yang terdaftar di: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6432
> Kami akan berusaha sebaik - baiknya agar tenant yang bergabung semakin banyak, tentu saja dengan dukungan Anda sekalian!!


Waah thanks banget oom Ajik...
Bravo KOI's..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Akhir kata, silakan menikmati majalahnya dan diskon anggota di tenant2 yang terdaftar di: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6432
> Kami akan berusaha sebaik - baiknya agar tenant yang bergabung semakin banyak, tentu saja dengan dukungan Anda sekalian!!


Waah thanks banget oom Ajik...
Bravo KOI's..[/quote:2uha1bq6]
Untuk Regional Serpong, dikirim langsung lewat Abieserpong Exspress  ::  
Om Eddy Nitto, om Rony Andry, om TSA, om Edwin, om Dedi Gouw, om koisan, om hendra, om mrliauw, om Hendra Gunadi. Semoga malam ini sudah bisa dinikmati  ::

----------


## kerogawa

mantab..
kapan tersedia di toko buku terdekat om? hari minggu ini?

----------


## E. Nitto

> Untuk Regional Serpong, dikirim langsung lewat Abieserpong Exspress  
> Om Eddy Nitto, om Rony Andry, om TSA, om Edwin, om Dedi Gouw, om koisan, om hendra, om mrliauw, om Hendra Gunadi. Semoga malam ini sudah bisa dinikmati


Waah mantab banget deh, leyeh2 dipinggir kolam sambil baca majalah kesayangan... sipp siip oom.. Thanks banget ya...

----------


## koinia

> *ENJOY!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Pasukan Siap Mengantar Majalah Anda!! 
> 
> 
> Bandung, Semarang, Yogya, Solo, Surabaya berangkat hari ini. Mungkin besok sudah sampai di agen - agen setempat dan akhir minggu ini sudah bisa dinikmati. Makassar, Bali, Lombok, dan Medan berangkat besok dengan PT Pos Indonesia
> 
> ...


Pak Ajik, saya sudah menjadi anggota beberapa bulan yg lalu dan tetapi saya juga lupa apakah uang saya kirimkan itu sudah termasuk ongkos kirim ataukah belum (tapi yg pasti saya sudah pernah mendapatkan majalah KOI-s beberapa kali) dan juga apakah biaya tersebut masih kurang, apakah  so lebih baik kalau kami di PM kalau kami kurang ataukah harus nambah lagi karena mungkin juga kami sudah lupa apakah kami masih ada kekurangan atau nggak supaya kami juga tidak mengira-kira. 


Demikian sekiranya usulan dari kami, semoga ide ini dapat diterima dengan segala kerendahan hatian dan segla niat baik.


Salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mas Reza yang baik,

Dengan segala kerendahan hati kami mohon maaf. Ada sedikit permasalahan pada administrasi sebelumnya sehingga anggota yang melakukan transfer ongkos kirim tidak tercatat dengan baik sehingga kami kesulitan untuk mendapatkan informasi yang sesungguhnya. Oleh karena kesalahan itu ada di pihak kami dan dalam kondisi sama - sama khilaf, mas Reza dan mungkin beberapa anggota lain tidak perlu melakukan pengiriman dana apapun sampai dengan masa perpanjangan keanggotaan berakhir. Nanti ada petugas yang akan mengingatkan sebulan sebelum masa keanggotaan mas Reza berakhir

Demikian mas, terimakasih atas atensinya

----------


## AirBiru

> Originally Posted by AirBiru
> 
> Om Ajik, Saya baru jadi member 1-2bln lalu, iuran Rp.100rb, supaya dapat majalah juga bayar lagi Rp.100ribu, ya? Ke Rek. Om Yudi, ya?
> Trus beritanya apa?
> Terima kasih sebelumnya.
> 
> 
> Betul, om. Tapi jangan salah rekening ya... Yang khusus untuk membership dan Berlangganan Majalah. Tolong ditulis aja kekurangan pembayaran iuran keanggotan dan konfirmasi ke [email protected]. Terimakasih untuk partisipasinya, masih banyak kasus seperti om Benny tecatat sebagai anggota dan belum membayar ongkir majalah, tapi karena kesulitan data base, majalah akan tetap dikirim   
> 
> ...


Sip, Om Ajik, sudah Transfer Rp.100.000,-, juga sudah kirim Bukti Transfer ke [email protected] :
BCA Cabang Plaza Central
A/C No. 441 - 1254261
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
Benar kan, Om?
Sekarang tinggal duduk manis, menunggu.....

----------


## SD4R7O

apakah klo terdaftar dalam koi's forum ini termasuk menjadi anggotanya, om? klo gk, bagaimana cara daftarnya? keuntungannya apa ya?  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> apakah klo terdaftar dalam koi's forum ini termasuk menjadi anggotanya, om? klo gk, bagaimana cara daftarnya? keuntungannya apa ya?


Terdaftar disini maksud nya adalah yg bayara iuran dan udah resmi mendapat KOIS ID.
Untuk menjadi anggota resmi bisa klik disini :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## edwin

> Untuk Regional Serpong, dikirim langsung lewat Abieserpong Exspress  
> Om Eddy Nitto, om Rony Andry, om TSA, om Edwin, om Dedi Gouw, om koisan, om hendra, om mrliauw, om Hendra Gunadi. Semoga malam ini sudah bisa dinikmati


mantaps, dapet duluan...hehehehee......cuma kemaren gk sempet ambil di abieserpong express...... tittip dikarantina dulu ya om abie...hari ini saya ambil......
(padahal tadi pagi sy papasan mobil ama om abie) hehehehee  ::

----------


## edwin

> apakah klo terdaftar dalam koi's forum ini termasuk menjadi anggotanya, om? klo gk, bagaimana cara daftarnya? keuntungannya apa ya?


keuntungan yang pasti sih:

biaya anggota : Rp.200.000 (gratis langganan majalah 1 taon)
Langganan majalah 1 taon: 6x 35.000 = 210.000 

 ::   mending jadi anggota aja om, dapet ID juga, dapet majalah juga...disc di dealer2 ttt jg ada

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> apakah klo terdaftar dalam koi's forum ini termasuk menjadi anggotanya, om? klo gk, bagaimana cara daftarnya? keuntungannya apa ya?


Wah, saya paling bingung pak, kalau ditanya soal keuntungannya   ::  
Saya cuma berharap semoga benar - benar memberikan keuntungan  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Re-post



> Pelanggan Majalah KOI-s & Member Sekalian Yang saya hormati,
> 
> Saya baru terima info dari team yang urus sirkulasi dan member, bahwa sedang diusahakan agar majalah dan kartu keanggotaan bisa dikirim bersamaan tepat pada waktunya. Namun demikian ada masalah dengan data base anggota yang diterima dari pengelola sebelumnya. Sehubungan dengan hal tersebut, ada beberapa hal yang perlu disampaikan:
> 
> -. Ada member yang masih valid keanggotaannya pada periode September 2008 - September 2009, tapi mungkin tidak terkirim majalah dan kartu keanggotaanya karena alamat yang tidak lengkap (ada yang tidak ada kota, nomor rumah, dll) sehingga kita tidak mau mengambil risiko kiriman tidak sampai. Bagi mereka yang masuk kelompok ini mohon hubungi [email protected] untuk meng up date datanya.
> 
> -. Ada member yang masih valid keanggotaannya pada periode September 2008 - September 2009 yang kita kirim majalah dan kartu keanggotaan padahal tidak/belum mengirim ongkos kirim. Data - data siapa saja yang sudah mengirim ongkir belum diterima dari pengelola sebelumnya. Member yang masuk kelompok ini, mohon untuk memperbaharui keanggotaannya agar bisa membaca majalah dengan nyaman  . Tetapi apabila tidak menghendaki majalah dikirim tolong kasih informasi ke [email protected]
> 
> -. Ada member yang mungkin mengirim ongkir majalah tetapi keanggotaannya sudah tidak valid lagi. Bagi yang masuk kelompok ini, majalah tidak akan dikirim karena ketentuan sebelumnya bagi 200 member bisa mendapatkan mejalah gratis dengan catatan keanggotaanya masih valid dan mengirimkkan ongkir. Bila tetap menginginkan kiriman majalah dan kartu keanggotaan silakan memperbaharui keanggotaannya.
> ...

----------


## koinia

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> OM Ajik,..sanapa sekarang aku belum terima kiriman Kartu anggotanya,..padahal udah bayar untuk satu tahun penuh,....setiap majalah yg dikirim ke aku sampai sekarang sesuai dengan alamat dan aku terima dengan baik,.....
> 
> kartu ku kemana  ya.....?   di tunggu neh majalah yg baru nya OM,..hmnnnn...udah gak sabar neh.....  
> 
> Asfen V
> Koi's ID: 190506157
> 
> ...


Pak Ajik, saya banyak mengucapakan banyak-banyak terima kasih.........

----------


## bobbykoi

om, klo untuk daerah jakarta dan sekitarnya ap sudah dikirim om?soalnya saya blum dapet nih om kiriman tapi sudah membayar dari tgl 2/08/2009 ke rekening rudi siswadi untuk 6 edisi om total 162,000 atas nama bobby aprianto, taman aries..gmn y om .tx

----------


## luki

Majalah dan kartu member hari ini sampai.....

*" S E L A M A T "*  buat TEAM  baru majalah .......

design bagus....isi nya jauh lebih berbobot dan banyak gambar......
mudah mudahan ini bukan karena edisi spesial ulang tahun......

mudah mudahan juga team baru majalah bisa mempertahankan gaya nya yang baru.....

dan mudah mudahan juga dengan ada nya Dedengkot Koi Eropa ( MIKE SNADEN ) yang sudah mau menjadi kontributor baru di majalah KOI's akan menjadi  Plus Point buat kita kita sebagai pembaca setia majalah KOI's.........

Selamat buat TEAM baru Majalah......BRAVO......

----------


## abiserpong

> *" S E L A M A T "*  buat TEAM  baru majalah ......
> BRAVO......


Baru sempat dibaca hari ini....., banyak kemajuan dari segi desain, kualitas kertas, materi, komposisi, ada bonus foto pemenang lagi....... harus dikoleksi. SEKALI LAGI SELAMAT...........

----------


## E. Nitto

Ternyata Team nya baru... pantesan.....
Selamat dan sukses terus untuk Team yg baru...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om, klo untuk daerah jakarta dan sekitarnya ap sudah dikirim om?soalnya saya blum dapet nih om kiriman tapi sudah membayar dari tgl 2/08/2009 ke rekening rudi siswadi untuk 6 edisi om total 162,000 atas nama bobby aprianto, taman aries..gmn y om .tx


Halo om bobby,
Majalah dah dikirim bertahap hari kamis dan jumat kemaren. Mestinya hari jumat dan sabtu kemaren sdh sampai, kecuali yang luar jabodetabek yg dikirim via PT Pos Indonesia karena mereka sdh klaim duluan telat sampe satu minggu karena load lebaran yang penuh. Hari senen saya akan cek data - data om Bobby, apa termasuk yg sdh terkirim atau terpending karena sesuatu hal, secepatnya saya akan kasih informasi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> mudah mudahan juga dengan ada nya Dedengkot Koi Eropa ( MIKE SNADEN ) yang s
> udah mau menjadi kontributor baru di majalah KOI's akan menjadi  Plus Point buat kita kita sebagai pembaca setia majalah KOI's.......


Wah, suprise untuk edisi 8 udah dibongkar duluan. hehehe. Semoga malah ada hikmahnya banyak pengiklan yang masuk. Hahaha

----------


## bobbykoi

> Originally Posted by bobbykoi
> 
> om, klo untuk daerah jakarta dan sekitarnya ap sudah dikirim om?soalnya saya blum dapet nih om kiriman tapi sudah membayar dari tgl 2/08/2009 ke rekening rudi siswadi untuk 6 edisi om total 162,000 atas nama bobby aprianto, taman aries..gmn y om .tx
> 
> 
> Halo om bobby,
> Majalah dah dikirim bertahap hari kamis dan jumat kemaren. Mestinya hari jumat dan sabtu kemaren sdh sampai, kecuali yang luar jabodetabek yg dikirim via PT Pos Indonesia karena mereka sdh klaim duluan telat sampe satu minggu karena load lebaran yang penuh. Hari senen saya akan cek data - data om Bobby, apa termasuk yg sdh terkirim atau terpending karena sesuatu hal, secepatnya saya akan kasih informasi


ok tx om atas responnya..iy data lengkapnya : Bobby Aprianto, Taman aries blok b2 no.39 jakarta barat,11620..keterangan pendaftaran : berlangganan majalah 6 edisi dari edisi ke 7...transfer uang : 2 agustus 2009..tx

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> mudah mudahan juga dengan ada nya Dedengkot Koi Eropa ( MIKE SNADEN ) yang sudah mau menjadi kontributor baru di majalah KOI's akan menjadi  Plus Point buat kita kita sebagai pembaca setia majalah KOI's.......
> 
> 
> Wah, suprise untuk edisi 8 udah dibongkar duluan. hehehe. Semoga malah ada hikmahnya banyak pengiklan yang masuk. Hahaha


Waah jadi ilang 1 artikel dong oom Ajik..he3x...  mudah2an sponsor makin banyak yg masuk, kita doakan...

----------


## este

Bos banudng kapan sampe...    ::   ::  
Mumpung mau liburan nih mau bawa majalah koi`s      ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> mudah mudahan juga dengan ada nya Dedengkot Koi Eropa ( MIKE SNADEN ) yang sudah mau menjadi kontributor baru di majalah KOI's akan menjadi  Plus Point buat kita kita sebagai pembaca setia majalah KOI's.......
> 
> 
> Wah, suprise untuk edisi 8 udah dibongkar duluan. hehehe. Semoga malah ada hikmahnya banyak pengiklan yang masuk. Hahaha


Waah jadi ilang 1 artikel dong oom Ajik..he3x...  mudah2an sponsor makin banyak yg masuk, kita doakan...[/quote:300wo3qt]

Ga ilang donk om E.Nitto...malah sepertinya akan tambah artikel ...  ::   ::  
Untuk yg belum tahu banyak tentang Mike Snaden, seperti om Luki bilang dia adalah Dedengkot Koi yg paling sering menggondol gelar GC di koi show di Eropa dan dia adalah salah satu yg terbaik di kualitas air dan keeping.
Mike Snaden ini juga menjadi penulis artikel di majalah KOI CARP.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ]Waah jadi ilang 1 artikel dong oom Ajik..he3x...  mudah2an sponsor makin banyak yg masuk, kita doakan...


Wah, kayak gak ngerti aja om, kita kan selalu over budget. Dapat lebih dikit kasih lebih banyakan. Gak mungkin kurangin halaman. Tambah iklan tambah halaman banyakin. Itu target om will di atas 100 halaman tiap edisi, cuma apa daya tangan tak sampai. Huhahaha

----------


## arungtasik

> Ga ilang donk om E.Nitto...malah sepertinya akan tambah artikel ...   
> Untuk yg belum tahu banyak tentang Mike Snaden, seperti om Luki bilang dia adalah Dedengkot Koi yg paling sering menggondol gelar GC di koi show di Eropa dan dia adalah salah satu yg terbaik di kualitas air dan keeping.
> Mike Snaden ini juga menjadi penulis artikel di majalah KOI CARP.


Kalo Mike Snaden udah nulis, tinggal undang Mark Gardner untuk info Jepang terkini, maka lengkaplah sudah Majalah KOIs jadi majalah referensi koi utama dan pertama di Indonesia, bahkan mungkin di Asia Tenggara. Selamat untuk TEAM Baru Majalah.

----------


## teguh ws

Beginilah kalau para punggawa KOI's berkomunikasi....berkelas. Saya sebagai pembaca setia..jadi tambah seneng mendengar obrolan dan rencana agung para dewa demi menyenangkan rakyatnya, demi mencerdaskan komunitas 'bangsa'nya.....

Ck ck ck....senengnya jadi rakyat di negeri KOI's yang gemah ripah lohjinawi, tata tetrem kerta raharjo.....
Andai saja negeri saya Indonesia, mau bercermin ke negeri ini...

----------


## Tiny

ups sorry, salah forum

----------


## AirBiru

> Originally Posted by AirBiru
> 
> Om Ajik, Saya baru jadi member 1-2bln lalu, iuran Rp.100rb, supaya dapat majalah juga bayar lagi Rp.100ribu, ya? Ke Rek. Om Yudi, ya?
> Trus beritanya apa?
> Terima kasih sebelumnya.
> 
> 
> Betul, om. Tapi jangan salah rekening ya... Yang khusus untuk membership dan Berlangganan Majalah. Tolong ditulis aja kekurangan pembayaran iuran keanggotan dan konfirmasi ke [email protected]. Terimakasih untuk partisipasinya, masih banyak kasus seperti om Benny tecatat sebagai anggota dan belum membayar ongkir majalah, tapi karena kesulitan data base, majalah akan tetap dikirim   
> 
> ...


Ma Kasih, Om Ajik.
Tadi siang Majalah No.7 dan Kartu Member sudah Saya terima.
Wah, kertas makin tebal, halaman Full Color.
Tinggal Resolusi Foto yg harus diperhatikan.
Artikel yg menarik, Breeders from Hobby's untuk mendapatkan ikan yg baik/bagus dgn memijah sendiri. Tolong tiap edisi ditampilkan para breeder dari penghobi ini dgn segala keterbatasan fasilitar yg ada. Siapa tahu masih banyak Budi Santoso yg lain.

----------


## Rova

2 hari lg terbit..    ::

----------


## ronnie

Om...jogja ko blm nyampe ya..??  ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> 2 hari lg terbit..


pantes, td liat di gramed blm ada.. he he

----------


## edwin

majalah baru sy terima kemarin....belum dibuka aja udah terasa perbedaannya.... bungkus plastiknya rapi. wkt dibuka, langsung terlintas di kepala..... KEREN!!! sungguh berkelas...bentuk fisiknya bukan seperti majalah biasa lagi.... cover depan dengan spot uv jadi semakin elegant. 
di punggung majalahnya pun udah berbeda. dan yang paling saya suka, ada nomor edisi di punggung majalah ini....langsung kebayang deh kalo ada perpustakaan kecil dirumah, dengan koleksi buku2 ttg koi dan urutan majalah koi-s dari 1 sampai...hmm.. 100  ::  ....wuiiihhh..... 

mengenai isi, cocok sekali bagi seorang pemula seperti saya untuk tau lebih detail mengenai cara karantina, dan yang terutama, siklus nitrogen. dua hal ini yang selalu menjadi momok hobiis baru, karena kedua masalah ini yang selalu membuat kita 'down', yang seharusnya justru enjoy keeping koi.

satu topik yang baru lagi yang saya suka adalah breeder rumahan. ternyata, supaya kita gak bosen dgn koi kita, bisa juga ya iseng2 coba breeding sendiri.....seru dan enjoy.....

ada yang pernah bilang ke saya, katanya, kalo belom breeding, belom bisa disebut koikichi........ ada yg blm tau koikichi itu artinya apa? ayo baca edisi ke-7   ::

----------


## adepe

Sabtu pagi majalah plus kartu nyampe ke rumah...
begitu liat cover, luar biasa...bagooossss banget...
setelah buka2 halaman...hebattt!!!... majalah yg proffesional & sempurna....
Selamat & terima kasih untuk team majalah yg sudah menghasilkan masterpiece majalah koi indonesia yg luarbiasa...
Bolak balik baca ampe 4 kali tapi tetep aja gak puas2 hehehe...
Kartu anggota KOIs? Ampe dikira kartu ATM ama orang rumah hahaha...
Btw, edisi lux kayak gini akan jadi edisi standard tiap edisi atau hanya di edisi ulang tahun aja?

Rgds,

----------


## dattairadian

jadi edisi standart jg untuk edisi2 selanjutnya om...
edisi ulang tahun kemarin plus halamannya saja....

----------


## SD4R7O

> Originally Posted by SD4R7O
> 
> apakah klo terdaftar dalam koi's forum ini termasuk menjadi anggotanya, om? klo gk, bagaimana cara daftarnya? keuntungannya apa ya?  
> 
> 
> keuntungan yang pasti sih:
> 
> biaya anggota : Rp.200.000 (gratis langganan majalah 1 taon)
> Langganan majalah 1 taon: 6x 35.000 = 210.000 
> ...


om Ajik..
Wah, saya paling bingung pak, kalau ditanya soal keuntungannya  :: 
Saya cuma berharap semoga benar - benar memberikan keuntungan


om edwin,. wah, jadi untuk menjadi anggota Koi-s alias member hanya perlu bayar iuran Rp200.000,- annually. trus dapat majalah free selama 1 tahun? 

pasti bnyk keuntungannya deh om Ajik,..  ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by SD4R7O
> 
> apakah klo terdaftar dalam koi's forum ini termasuk menjadi anggotanya, om? klo gk, bagaimana cara daftarnya? keuntungannya apa ya?  
> 
> 
> om Ajik.:
> Wah, saya paling bingung pak, kalau ditanya soal keuntungannya 
> Saya cuma berharap semoga benar - benar memberikan keuntungan
> 
> ...


pertama kali saya masuk forum ini, belom bayar keanggotaan aja udah dapet banyak banget ilmunya. 
dan dari mulai join forum ini sampai sekarang di taon kedua, majalah aja selalu dapet gratis gara2 jadi member.

kalau forum2 yang lain mah bayar dulu baru join dan bisa browsing2 ..... malah kadang ada thread tertentu yang harus jadi member khusus baru bisa liat. jadi, kalo tanpa bayar aja udah bisa dapet ilmu, bukannya udah merupakan suatu keuntungan om?   ::  dan menjadi member mnrt saya adalah salah satu apresiasi yang bisa saya lakukan terhadap forum ini.... eh, malah dikasih majalah gratis pula..... :P 
salut untuk koi-s

----------


## rvidella

Getting better and better and better ... Salut

----------


## Rova

Kalau hari ini sudah sampai bdg blm ya ?

----------


## gading anindita r

Aku sudah dapat kemarin digramedia bogor btw manstaf majalahnya hehe....  ::

----------


## dani

> Kalau hari ini sudah sampai bdg blm ya ?



sudah Om, kemaren saya dapet di Gramedia BSM.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kalau hari ini sudah sampai bdg blm ya ?


Bandung sudah mulai beredar jumat kemarin. Sebagian besar gramedia juga sudah mulai mendisplay majalah KOI-S. Begitu juga Toko Buku Kharisma dan Gunung Agung

----------


## Rova

wah telat, tak pikir tgl 14... oke thx infonya..

----------


## este

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> Kalau hari ini sudah sampai bdg blm ya ?
> 
> 
> Bandung sudah mulai beredar jumat kemarin. Sebagian besar gramedia juga sudah mulai mendisplay majalah KOI-S. Begitu juga Toko Buku Kharisma dan Gunung Agung


Om yang dianter blum sampe juga yah...^^    ::   ::  
Tiap hari liat jendela mengharapkan adanya orang yang mengantar majalah...  ^^

----------


## mrliauw

Luar biasa majalah KOI'S edisi terbaru..!
Dengan perubahan di kertas art paper yg lumayan tebal dan sistem penjilidan dilem mengangkat gengsi layaknya majalah berkualitas.
Artikel terasa semakin padat dan 'tepat guna' (i.e. ttg siklus/kualitas air di kolam baru yang ada photo penyadurnya) _Hai om Will.._ :: 
Dan urusan narik sponsor kayaknya bukan masalah lagi deh, terbukti dari buanyaknya halaman tersita buat iklan   ::  
Salut kepada redaksi dan para pekerja keras yang sudah berhasil mewujudkan majalah KOI'S
Semoga di edisi2 mendatang akan tetap ada kejutan2 baru (150 pages?)   :: 

Salam,
mrliauw

----------


## danny20124

LAPORRRRRRRRRRRRR..... KOMANDAN...!!!

KOIS TERBARU .. LOM MASUK NEH ...!!!!  AKU TADI SIANG NYADI DI TB.OBOR...

LAPORAN SELESAI...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang Berhak Mendapatkan Souvenir:


Atas Partisipasinya dalam Majalah KOI-S No. 7/Vol II/ Sept - Okt 2009, adalah:

-. KOIMAIL: Teguh WS, Bekasi
-. KOLEKSI KOI FAVORIT: hartono88, Medan
-. GAZEBO: Robbyiwan, Bintaro & fishparadise, Jakarta

Selamat ya.... Kaos dikirimnya abis lebaran boleh ya....  ::  

Yang lain ditunggu partisipasinya   ::

----------


## adepe

> Yang Berhak Mendapatkan Souvenir:
> 
> 
> Atas Partisipasinya dalam Majalah KOI-S No. 7/Vol II/ Sept - Okt 2009, adalah:
> 
> -. KOIMAIL: Teguh WS, Bekasi
> -. KOLEKSI KOI FAVORIT: hartono88, Medan
> -. GAZEBO: Robbyiwan, Bintaro & fishparadise, Jakarta
> 
> ...


kaos-nya boleh beli gak om?

keren  :: ...
boleh ya...satu aja hehehe

----------


## teguh ws

> Yang Berhak Mendapatkan Souvenir:
> 
> 
> Atas Partisipasinya dalam Majalah KOI-S No. 7/Vol II/ Sept - Okt 2009, adalah:
> 
> -. KOIMAIL: Teguh WS, Bekasi
> -. KOLEKSI KOI FAVORIT: hartono88, Medan
> -. GAZEBO: Robbyiwan, Bintaro & fishparadise, Jakarta
> 
> ...


Ini namanya ketiban wulung...kejatuhan pelangi....hadiah lebaran.....  ::   ::  
Ngirimnya memang kudu abis lebaran nDan....
Rumah kosong...yang ada cuma penjaga bertato bunga anggrek....
Kalau kaos dikirim, ya dia terima, tapi biasanya minta uang rokok, uang preman, uang sedekah lebaran, uang terima kasih....
Jadi udah bener tuh rencana ngirim abis mudik season saja...  ::

----------


## torpey

Majalah nya top abis, foto2 nya perfect, udah gak bisa di-komplen  :: 
Wah, beruntung euy bisa dapet kaos keren kois Om Teguh, selamaaaat  :: 
Ia om Ajik, dijual ajah kaosnya, buat nambahin koleksi kaos item hehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Yang Berhak Mendapatkan Souvenir:
> 
> 
> Atas Partisipasinya dalam Majalah KOI-S No. 7/Vol II/ Sept - Okt 2009, adalah:
> 
> -. KOIMAIL: Teguh WS, Bekasi
> -. KOLEKSI KOI FAVORIT: hartono88, Medan
> ...


Lha dikasih gratis koq malah maksa beli. Syaratnya khan gampang:
-. Kirim artikel, atau
-. Kirim Surat --> koimail, atau
-. Kirim foto koleksi koi --> Koleksi Koi Favorit, atau
-. Atau posting pertanyaan atau jawaban di forum --> Gazebo

Kalo yang model ini GRATIS!! Pokoknya dipaksa jual, kita tetap mau kasih gratis...
Biar yang mau beli yang lagi ulang tahun, kita tutup kuping   ::

----------


## adepe

> Lha dikasih gratis koq malah maksa beli. Syaratnya khan gampang:
> -. Kirim artikel, atau
> -. Kirim Surat --> koimail, atau
> -. Kirim foto koleksi koi --> Koleksi Koi Favorit, atau
> -. Atau posting pertanyaan atau jawaban di forum --> Gazebo
> 
> Kalo yang model ini GRATIS!! Pokoknya dipaksa jual, kita tetap mau kasih gratis...
> Biar yang mau beli yang lagi ulang tahun, kita tutup kuping


-. kirim artikel : ilmunya belom cukup ...  :: 
-. kirim surat : majalah udah gak bisa dikritik lagi...dah perfect... kalo pujian, udah kebanyakan yg muji...  :: 
-. kirim foto koleksi : koleksinya belom ada yg layak tampil di majalah bagus...  :: 
-. posting pertanyaan: bingung mo nanya apa...
-. posting jawaban : apalagi ini...sendiri aja masih banyak masalah...

teganya....

hiks...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sabtu pagi majalah plus kartu nyampe ke rumah...
> begitu liat cover, luar biasa...bagooossss banget...
> setelah buka2 halaman...hebattt!!!... majalah yg proffesional & sempurna....
> Selamat & terima kasih untuk team majalah yg sudah menghasilkan masterpiece majalah koi indonesia yg luarbiasa...
> Bolak balik baca ampe 4 kali tapi tetep aja gak puas2 hehehe...
> Kartu anggota KOIs? Ampe dikira kartu ATM ama orang rumah hahaha...
> Btw, edisi lux kayak gini akan jadi edisi standard tiap edisi atau hanya di edisi ulang tahun aja?
> 
> Rgds,


Mudah - mudahan yang ini gak ada lawan sampe edisi 8 terbit  :P   ::

----------


## adepe

> Originally Posted by adepe
> 
> Sabtu pagi majalah plus kartu nyampe ke rumah...
> begitu liat cover, luar biasa...bagooossss banget...
> setelah buka2 halaman...hebattt!!!... majalah yg proffesional & sempurna....
> Selamat & terima kasih untuk team majalah yg sudah menghasilkan masterpiece majalah koi indonesia yg luarbiasa...
> Bolak balik baca ampe 4 kali tapi tetep aja gak puas2 hehehe...
> Kartu anggota KOIs? Ampe dikira kartu ATM ama orang rumah hahaha...
> Btw, edisi lux kayak gini akan jadi edisi standard tiap edisi atau hanya di edisi ulang tahun aja?
> ...


amiinnnnn...

mudah-mudahan yg lain pada keasyikan baca majalah... hehehe...

----------


## este

Om majalah udah sampe di tempat...^^

Keluh kesal karena 
1. Macet di jalanan Kota Bandung
2. Ngerjain lab statistik 2  -_-
3.Disuruh angkat galon aer

Smua ilang dalam sekejap waktu pegang bungkusan ada tulisan redaksi koi`s...  ::   ::  
Mau baca dulu ah,thx buat koi`s yang susah payah bikin majalah ini...

Sukses selalu deh...^^

----------


## isman

::   ::   ::  utk sulteng kapan nyampenya ya ????, sdh nggak sabar utk membukanya

----------


## kerogawa

> Om majalah udah sampe di tempat...^^
> 
> Keluh kesal karena 
> 1. Macet di jalanan Kota Bandung
> 2. Ngerjain lab statistik 2  -_-
> 3.Disuruh angkat galon aer
> 
> Smua ilang dalam sekejap waktu pegang bungkusan ada tulisan redaksi koi`s...   
> Mau baca dulu ah,thx buat koi`s yang susah payah bikin majalah ini...
> ...


berarti majalah koi's menjadi obat tuh om.. ha ha.. racun koi emang hebat ya.. bisa mengobati mood jelek ha ha

----------


## teguh ws

> utk sulteng kapan nyampenya ya ????, sdh nggak sabar utk membukanya


Sabar yo mas,.....  ::

----------


## este

Bukan obat om tapi perangsang untuk membeli ikan yang baru dan lebih bagus....^^

Tuh c pap lagi liat2 sambil bilang iya yah ikan yang juara polanya biasa tapi warna sama badannya bagus2... Hahahhaha
Moga2 ikan di kolam diganti smua sama   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik ralat dikit buat yang taniguchi kohaku grow out ... yang dinilai semua 50 ikan ... bukan 40 yang sudah ada pemiliknya ... 

jadi yang di-apresiasi adalah keseluruhan ikan termasuk ikan "unlucky" ya pak wil huehehehehe

----------


## Tiny

tangerang juga lum sampai2   ::  
jangan2 kurirnya nyasar   ::

----------


## bobbykoi

malah saya yang di jakarta barat juga blum sampe nih..dimana nih..kang kurir..

----------


## GenThong

::   ::  
menunggu..  ::

----------


## bhana

Lapor Pak Ajik...

saya udah terima Majalah dan member card-nya...
Memang jauh lebih ciamik sekarang penampilannya...
Informasinya juga makin bagus...apalagi tulisan Pak Wil sama Pak Datta...

Thanks Pak Ajik   ::

----------


## karom

Benar-benar luar biasa ... Penghargaan yang setinggi-2 nya untuk Team Redaksi Majalah KOI's .. Bravo !!!

Dalam kurun waktu kurang dari setahun majalah kita tercinta ini sudah tampil dengan sangat profesional, ini semua tentunya juga berkat dukungan dari kita semua Komunitas KOI's diseluruh penjuru Nusantara, kami atas nama pengurus tak lupa mengucapkan terima kasih yang sebesar-nya tanpa dukungan kita semua KOI's tidak akan sebesar ini.

Kami yakin dimasa mendatang KOI's dan Majalah KOI's akan semakin maju dan berjaya tentunya akan semakin membawa manfaat bagi kita semua.

Salam
Karom

----------


## teguh ws

> Benar-benar luar biasa ... Penghargaan yang setinggi-2 nya untuk Team Redaksi Majalah KOI's .. Bravo !!!
> 
> Dalam kurun waktu kurang dari setahun majalah kita tercinta ini sudah tampil dengan sangat profesional, ini semua tentunya juga berkat dukungan dari kita semua Komunitas KOI's diseluruh penjuru Nusantara, kami atas nama pengurus tak lupa mengucapkan terima kasih yang sebesar-nya tanpa dukungan kita semua KOI's tidak akan sebesar ini.
> 
> Kami yakin dimasa mendatang KOI's dan Majalah KOI's akan semakin maju dan berjaya tentunya akan semakin membawa manfaat bagi kita semua.
> 
> Salam
> Karom


AMIN..AMIN...AMIN....

----------


## Rova

Isinya bertambah, 
infonya menarik...     ::

----------


## Dino

Selamat dan sukses untuk edisi Ulang Tahun nya. Kualitas secara umum jauh lebih baik dan terlihat sangat profesional. Harga naik sedikit ok lah....Cuma di cetakan yang saya beli di beberapa gambar dan tulisan di halaman/ topik Champion ada sebagian gambar-gambar nya dan tulisan agak kurang baik/ jelas.  ::

----------


## SD4R7O

> Originally Posted by SD4R7O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SD4R7O
> 
> ...


benar sekali om edwin.. saya telah banyak belajar jg dr forum ini.. padahal belum bayar iuran keanggotaannya.. saya kira setelah daftar di forum ini brarti jadi member, ternyata bukan... saya akan nyusul om,.. sampai ketemu...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> LAPORRRRRRRRRRRRR..... KOMANDAN...!!!
> 
> KOIS TERBARU .. LOM MASUK NEH ...!!!!  AKU TADI SIANG NYADI DI TB.OBOR...
> 
> LAPORAN SELESAI...


Kecuali TB OBOR Medan, semua agen sudah mendisplay Majalah KOI-S. TB Obor belum bisa dihubungi sehingga belum dapat konfirmasi. Segera diposting kalau sudah ada info dari sana. Terimakasih untuk laporannya, om

----------


## chester

Penampilan majalah yang baru sudah perfect Oom, kalau kecebur di kolam masih bisa recovery he he he
Keep up the good work.

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Forum Member,

Saya sudah mencari tahu beberapa kenapa beberapa member belum dapat majalah. Berikut laporannya:
-. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
-. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
-. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
-. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
*-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp
-. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
-. *GenThong (253)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal 11/9 via PT Pos Indonesia
-. *bobbykoi (285)* --> ada kesalahan pendaftaran, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin

Mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya  ::  . Tolong info kalau sudah sampai  ::

----------


## teguh ws

> Dear Forum Member,
> 
> Saya sudah mencari tahu beberapa kenapa beberapa member belum dapat majalah. Berikut laporannya:
> -. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
> *-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp
> -. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> ...


Ngrangkap clerical ya nDan......?  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ngrangkap clerical ya nDan......?


Iya nih... dah pengen buru - buru hand over, untung cuma copy paste doang

----------


## teguh ws

Susah cari yang total memang.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

kartu di nama ku juga salah pak ajik ...  ::  

tahun depan aja yah gantinya ...

----------


## bobbykoi

[quote=teguh ws]


> Dear Forum Member,
> 
> Saya sudah mencari tahu beberapa kenapa beberapa member belum dapat majalah. Berikut laporannya:
> -. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
> *-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp
> -. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> ...


[/quote:idl8qp4y]
thx om segera akan saya laporkan kalo sdah sampai..tx

----------


## isman

> Dear Forum Member,
> 
> Saya sudah mencari tahu beberapa kenapa beberapa member belum dapat majalah. Berikut laporannya:
> -. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
> *-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp
> -. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> ...


mudah2an nggak kena macet soalnya mau dekat lebaran   ::   ::

----------


## hery

Lapor Ndan........Majalah Kois Edisi Ultah telah sampai ke kota ujung timur Pulau Jawa, Banyuwangi.
Isinya begitu mantap surantap kata Coki Sitohang tetapi yg paling menggembirakan adalah Member Card juga telah disertakan,cuakep ue.....Semaga semakin ke depannya bertambah semakin maju.
Bravo Kois Indonesia.

----------


## koinia

> Dear Forum Member,
> 
> Saya sudah mencari tahu beberapa kenapa beberapa member belum dapat majalah. Berikut laporannya:
> -. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> -. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
> *-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp
> -. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
> ...


Om Ajik, kok punyaku belum kirim juga?

----------


## Herdi

Lapor om, majalah + kartu anggota saya sampai tadi pagi belum sampai ke rumah. Kalau  bisa besok dah sampai, soalnya Jumat dah mudik.

Terima kasih banyak sebelumnya atas bantuannya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*STATUS PENGIRIMAN MAJALAH:*

-. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9) --> received
-. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
-. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9) --> received
-. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
*-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp --> received
-. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)--> received
-. *GenThong (253)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal 11/9 via PT Pos Indonesia --> received
-. *bobbykoi (285)* --> ada kesalahan pendaftaran, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin --> received
-. *koinia(185)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal 11/9 via PT Pos Indonesia
-. *odil kokoy (121)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *Herdi (179)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *Achmad, SE (130)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *irwhadi (090)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk -->
-. *agent23(173)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *susantod (131)* --> alamat pengiriman baru diterima --> dikirim hari ini
-. *asfenv (157)* --> suspect kadaluarsa kartu anggota --> majalah kirim hari ini, untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan kontak: [email protected]
-. *adrie* --> bisa kasih info no ID om? Sama sekali belum tergister. Tolong kontak [email protected]
-. *kete (125)* --> baru terima alamat pengiriman --> majalah dikirim hari ini
-. *benhur (220)* --> perlu tambahan dana majalah, kontak [email protected]

Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya  ::  . Terimakasih atas kesabarannya dan Tolong info kalau sudah sampai  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Majalah dan Member Card sudah keterima dengan baik, thanx a lot....

----------


## budidjo

Majalah & kartu sdh terima, profesional look...mantap

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Komandan sampai saat ini majalah blom di terima jangan-jangan kasus terulang dengan edisi No 6.   ::   ::  Tolong di bantu Ndan. Laporan selesai.  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Komandan sampai saat ini majalah blom di terima jangan-jangan kasus terulang dengan edisi No 6.    Tolong di bantu Ndan. Laporan selesai.


CHECKED!!

Mohon maaf p Hasan/odil kokoy (121), alamat pengiriman di data induk tidak ada begitu juga dengan data join date. Penambahan data kemaren ternyata belum dimasukan ke data induk. Hari ini segera dikirim lewat TIKI JNE. Kasus serupa untuk, om:
-. Herdi (179)
-. Achmad, SE (130)
-. irwhadi (090)

Semua dikirim hari ini, tapi kartu anggota menyusul ya. Masih perlu order naik cetak
Mohon maaf bapak2, edisi depan moga - moga sudah mulus  ::

----------


## GenThong

tetap sabr menunggu...  ::  

kalo dah nyampe, pasti laporan Ndan..  ::

----------


## Tiny

dikarenakan kebetulan harus menunggu orang di puri mall, akhirnya saya ga tahan juga untuk beli majalah ini di gramedia puri... susah sekali mencarinya karena ada di belakang2.. (ga kelihatan di rak). mesti tanya ke petugasnya baru dapet..

LUAR BIASA untuk majalahnya. Saya sangat setuju dengan pernyataan bahwa Koi-S membuat industri koi di indonesia begitu bergairah dan meningkatkan apresiasi para penghobi (termasuk di dalamnya pengalaman pribadi saya  :P ). 

mohon dipertahankan dan ditingkatkan terus ya om. hormat saya untuk semua pihak yang membuat majalah (dan forum) koi-s ini...pastinya saya akan selalu mensupport sebaik2nya semampu saya   ::

----------


## agent23

Pak lapor, saya kok belum dapet juga yah majalahnya??

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak lapor, saya kok belum dapet juga yah majalahnya??


Om, Alamat pengirimannya tidak ada di data base  induk, tolong kontak [email protected] buat kelengkapannya. Tks

----------


## odil kokoy

Lapor Pak Ajik, hari ini majalah sudah saya terima. Terimakasih yaaa..  ::   ::

----------


## Herdi

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak Komandan sampai saat ini majalah blom di terima jangan-jangan kasus terulang dengan edisi No 6.    Tolong di bantu Ndan. Laporan selesai.


CHECKED!!

Mohon maaf p Hasan/odil kokoy (121), alamat pengiriman di data induk tidak ada begitu juga dengan data join date. Penambahan data kemaren ternyata belum dimasukan ke data induk. Hari ini segera dikirim lewat TIKI JNE. Kasus serupa untuk, om:
-. Herdi (179)
-. Achmad, SE (130)
-. irwhadi (090)

Semua dikirim hari ini, tapi kartu anggota menyusul ya. Masih perlu order naik cetak
Mohon maaf bapak2, edisi depan moga - moga sudah mulus  :: [/quote:1bpqrus9]

Ditunggu om (penasaran abis nih...). BTW, saya baru kirim detail alamat pengirimannya barusan, masih sempat terkirim tidak hari ini?

Thx.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> tetap sabr menunggu...  
> 
> kalo dah nyampe, pasti laporan Ndan..


Om GenThong,
Blitar ini selalu telat, biar bukan lebaran kalau saya kirim ke BKC bisa lebih dari 1 minggu. Apa mungkin semua yang ke Blitar saya kirim di satru tempat, misalnya di tempat om GenThong, selanjutnya biar pada ambil disana. Saya bisa kirim via kereta dan nyampe esok harinya. Bagaimana?

----------


## kerogawa

isi nya keren abis..
cover nya gw rasa ini cover terbaik.. showa nya bagus betul..
he he..

----------


## victor

siaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppppppppp graaakkk
*lapor*
sudah dateng, thankyou very very very much

----------


## hartono_88

Hiks........ .medan kapan ampe ya?????uda mau lebaran ni.bentar lagi kurir pada cuti.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Selamat dan sukses untuk edisi Ulang Tahun nya. Kualitas secara umum jauh lebih baik dan terlihat sangat profesional. Harga naik sedikit ok lah....Cuma di cetakan yang saya beli di beberapa gambar dan tulisan di halaman/ topik Champion ada sebagian gambar-gambar nya dan tulisan agak kurang baik/ jelas.


om Dino, 
Kita ada beberapa exp cadangan dari percetakan. Cetakan punya bapak yang kurang bagus bisa ditukar. Kirimkan aja pak, nanti kami ganti dengan yang (mudah2an) lebih baik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hiks........ .medan kapan ampe ya?????uda mau lebaran ni.bentar lagi kurir pada cuti.


Ditunggu ya, om. Yang penting kaos sudah di tangan   ::  
Untuk informasi, Medan TB Obor sudah sampai. Silakan yang mau beli edisi ke-7 ini disana   ::

----------


## ronnie

Lapor om,,,majalah dan member card udah nyampe..  ::  
thx

----------


## hartono_88

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Hiks........ .medan kapan ampe ya?????uda mau lebaran ni.bentar lagi kurir pada cuti.


Ditunggu ya, om. Yang penting kaos sudah di tangan   ::  
Untuk informasi, Medan TB Obor sudah sampai. Silakan yang mau beli edisi ke-7 ini disana   :: [/quote:24wdamlj]


om..... .majalah nya uda ampe di tempat gua beserta kartu member nya.thanks a lot.pak.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om..... .majalah nya uda ampe di tempat gua beserta kartu member nya.thanks a lot.pak.


Akhirnya... medan nyampe juga. Tinggal Blitar ama Luwuk nih...
Mudah2an bisa sampai segera...
Btw, klo masih ada yang belum sampai, nanti setelah libur lebaran ya...
Soalnya besok kantor redaksi dah tutup dan baru aktif lagi tanggal 28/09/09
Selamat Idul Fitri...
Mohon Maaf Lahir & Bathin, terutama buat yang majalahnya belum nyampe2 juga   ::

----------


## agent23

> Originally Posted by agent23
> 
> Pak lapor, saya kok belum dapet juga yah majalahnya??
> 
> 
> Om, Alamat pengirimannya tidak ada di data base  induk, tolong kontak [email protected] buat kelengkapannya. Tks


Sudah dikirim pak email berisi nama, alamat, dan KOI's ID.
Kapan rencana pengiriman lagi pak? Kuris dalam Kota JKT masih jalan ngk yah? kalo ngk apa bisa diambil ngk pak? di sekertariat atau dimana gitu karena liburan panjang tanpa majalah KOI's repot nih...

----------


## Tiny

LAPOR KOMANDAN, koi-s ID dan majalah telah diterima...
majalahnya jadi 2 deh, yg 1 dihibahkan ke sahabat demi menularkan virus2 Koi   ::

----------


## irsan

majalah dan id blum terima om..  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> majalah dan id blum terima om..


tak ceritain dulu pa om?  :P  :P  :P

----------


## GenThong

> Akhirnya... medan nyampe juga. Tinggal Blitar ama Luwuk nih...
> Mudah2an bisa sampai segera...
> Btw, klo masih ada yang belum sampai, nanti setelah libur lebaran ya...
> Soalnya besok kantor redaksi dah tutup dan baru aktif lagi tanggal 28/09/09
> Selamat Idul Fitri...
> Mohon Maaf Lahir & Bathin, terutama buat yang majalahnya belum nyampe2 juga


lapor om komendan....  ::  
majalah n id_card sdah diterima dengan baik....  ::  
laporan selesai..

terima kasih, ssiiiippppp markosipppppp.....  ::

----------


## bobbykoi

Lapor om saya sudah dapat majalah dan kartunya om..tx om keren banget sukses selalu yh..akhirnya bisa juga membaca nih buku koi hehe...tadi saya langsung ambil ke agen kurirnya..tx om

----------


## isman

laporan majalah udah nyampe rumah tadi pagi jam 9.00 wita

----------


## irsan

tadi sore pulang kerja dari ladang, majalah dan id card udah trima.. makasih om  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Saluttt......   ::   atas dedikasi sepenuhnya om ajik untuk majalah, dari proses awal ......hingga sampai ke tangan masing-masing member   :: 
Terima kasih om......  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saluttt......    atas dedikasi sepenuhnya om ajik untuk majalah, dari proses awal ......hingga sampai ke tangan masing-masing member  
> Terima kasih om......


Hehehehe, tq om. Masih banyak hutang nih...
Om agent23, majalah dikirim hari ini ya... kartu menyusul
Om susanatod, lagi diusahakan bisa kirim besok... mudah2an masih bisa

----------


## agent23

> Hehehehe, tq om. Masih banyak hutang nih...
> Om agent23, majalah dikirim hari ini ya... kartu menyusul
> Om susanatod, lagi diusahakan bisa kirim besok... mudah2an masih bisa


SIp oom, saya tunggu di depan pintu besok   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

Top om Ajik, aku baru baca

----------


## asfenv

Om ajik,.aku jakarta barat belom nyampe neh,.dan sekarang udah keburu mudik,..kalau bisa majalah udah sampai pas balik mudik ya pak,.tgl 27 sept 09,...  ::  

sampurasun.

----------


## adrie

p ajik,

bali belum di kirim ya??
kok ak blm terima di rumah?

anyway, selamat idul fitri buat semua...
mohon maaf lahir dan batin

----------


## Kete

Om Ajik Bogor blm sampai neh..........Hik..hik....jgn dilupain donk om.

----------


## agent23

Oom, majalah saya sudah diterima kemarin, tapi membership card belum ada.

----------


## hartono_88

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Hiks........ .medan kapan ampe ya?????uda mau lebaran ni.bentar lagi kurir pada cuti.


Ditunggu ya, om. Yang penting kaos sudah di tangan   ::  
Untuk informasi, Medan TB Obor sudah sampai. Silakan yang mau beli edisi ke-7 ini disana   :: [/quote:myp8i824]

pak emang nya edisi ini dapat kaos?koq gua puny agak dapat ya?

----------


## benhur

Om Ajik, majalah sama kartu sudah di terima, thanks, tapi ada lembar yg isinya pemberitauan untuk tetap berlangganan atau gimana gitu ya, masalahnya kertasnya di buat mainan oleh anakku dan udah kebuang, tolong penjelasannya. Thanks

----------


## asfenv

Aduh,..aku yg dijakarta barat belum terima juga neh padahal udah balik dari mudik,..
,.....kok yg jauh jauh udah dapet.......?

OM ajik,...tolong dunk,.udah gak sabar bacanya neh,..
neh aku tulisin lagi alamatku yah,.tolong dikirim dunk om,...., masak kalah sam yg jauh jauh neh..  ::  

Asfen V ( Koi's ID:190506157 )

JL: H.Raisan N0.7A , RT/RW : 03/03
Kelurahan kelapa dua _ kecamatan kebon jeruk
jakarta barat ( 11550)

Thanks Om Ajik,..

----------


## Herdi

Majalah sudah saya terima tepat hari pertama pulang dari mudik. Mantap....

Terima kasih banyak atas bantuannya.

----------


## achmad

Majalah sdh terima di Makassar hari ini.

Thanks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mohon maaf baru reply, hari ini baru kembali aktif monitor forum setelah libur panjang. Untuk beberapa member yang belum terima kiriman majalah besok saya akan cari statusnya. Sekali lagi saya mohon maaf karena banyak masalah dalam data base saat ini, ada anggota yang tidak teregister, ada yang alamatnya tidak/lengkap atau bahkan tidak ada sama sekali. Bahkan ada kasus yang sama sekali tidak pernah daftar tetapi namanya ada dalam data base. Jangan tanya knapa karena saya sendiri bingung   ::   tetapi yang pasti kita akan bekerja keras membenahi data base ini. Semoga edisi mendatang tidak ada lagi masalah ini

Untuk om agent23 dan member lain yang belum terima kartu, itu disebabkan anda termasuk yg ada masalah sebelumnya sehingga pengiriman majalah terlambat dan kartu belum naik cetak. Setelah masalah selesai kartu sudah kami order dan akan dikirim secepatnya

Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=hartono_88][quote="Ajik Raffles":1m1uw9zb]


> Hiks........ .medan kapan ampe ya?????uda mau lebaran ni.bentar lagi kurir pada cuti.


Ditunggu ya, om. Yang penting kaos sudah di tangan   ::  
Untuk informasi, Medan TB Obor sudah sampai. Silakan yang mau beli edisi ke-7 ini disana   :: [/quote:1m1uw9zb]

pak emang nya edisi ini dapat kaos?koq gua puny agak dapat ya?[/quote:1m1uw9zb]
Lihat rubrik Koleksi Favorit Edisi ini, om. Apakah itu ikan om hartono_88 atau ada hartono yang lain?

----------


## agent23

> Untuk om agent23 dan member lain yang belum terima kartu, itu disebabkan anda termasuk yg ada masalah sebelumnya sehingga pengiriman majalah terlambat dan kartu belum naik cetak. Setelah masalah selesai kartu sudah kami order dan akan dikirim secepatnya
> 
> Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya


Siap, terima kasih pak atas updatenya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*STATUS PENGIRIMAN MAJALAH:*

-. *Irsan Liem (123)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9) --> received
-. *budi-pb (167)* --> data base tidak ada alamat, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)
-. *hartono88 (186)* --> ada kesalahan cetak nomor kartu dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9) --> received
-. *mrbunta (199)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia
*-. isman (211)* --> status clear, dikirim (11/9) via PT Pos Indonesia berikut tambahan 5 exp --> received
-. *Tiny (216)* --> Ada kesalahan cetak nama dalam kartu anggota, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin (14/9)--> received
-. *GenThong (253)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal 11/9 via PT Pos Indonesia --> received
-. *bobbykoi (285)* --> ada kesalahan pendaftaran, pengiriman dilakukan kemarin --> received
-. *koinia(185)* --> status clear, dikirim tanggal 11/9 via PT Pos Indonesia
-. *odil kokoy (121)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *Herdi (179)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *Achmad, SE (130)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *irwhadi (090)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk -->
-. *agent23(173)* --> alamat pengiriman belum ada di data induk --> received
-. *susantod (131)* --> alamat pengiriman baru diterima --> dikirim hari ini
-. *asfenv (157)* --> suspect kadaluarsa kartu anggota --> majalah kirim hari ini, untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan kontak: [email protected]
-. *adrie* --> bisa kasih info no ID om? Sama sekali belum tergister. Tolong kontak [email protected]
-. *kete (125)* --> baru terima alamat pengiriman --> majalah dikirim hari ini
-. *benhur (220)* --> perlu tambahan dana majalah, kontak [email protected]

Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya  ::  . Terimakasih atas kesabarannya dan Tolong info kalau sudah sampai  ::

----------


## tegoehs34

kalo mau berlangganan gimana prosedurnya om??? :P

----------


## William Pantoni

> kalo mau berlangganan gimana prosedurnya om??? :P


Email aja ke [email protected]

----------


## paulwi

om Ajik, saya pingin langganan Koi's untuk enam bulan. caranya gimana? Saya widodo lokasi di solo, 2 hari yang lalu saya sudah ke BSKC (toko sinar mulia) tapi tidak ketemu sama bosnya, saya dah ninggalin no tlp, tapi juga belum ada kabar. Saya tunggu kabarnya om biar punya ID dan tentunya bisa ikutan ngramein lelang ikannya..Thanks


Widodo
081904567033
0271 7053076

----------


## William Pantoni

> om Ajik, saya pingin langganan Koi's untuk enam bulan. caranya gimana? Saya widodo lokasi di solo, 2 hari yang lalu saya sudah ke BSKC (toko sinar mulia) tapi tidak ketemu sama bosnya, saya dah ninggalin no tlp, tapi juga belum ada kabar. Saya tunggu kabarnya om biar punya ID dan tentunya bisa ikutan ngramein lelang ikannya..Thanks
> 
> 
> Widodo
> 081904567033
> 0271 7053076


Om Widodo,
Coba klik disini untuk menjadi anggota :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Top om Ajik, aku baru baca


Om, cuma mau klarifikasi....
Ada majalah yang tidak sampai ke alamat di permata duta, depok dan dikembalikan dengan alasan rumah jarang dihuni. Majalah dikirim a/n Bayu Hariatmono dengan ID No. 238. Om kokok kah orangnya? Kalau betul, nama yang di data bese kita salah mestinya Hariatmoko ya....

----------


## ftupamahu

Oom Ajik sekedar info, sampai saat ini saya belum menerima majalahnya.

----------


## e-koi

> Oom Ajik sekedar info, sampai saat ini saya belum menerima majalahnya.


IDEM

----------


## Ajik Raffles

om ftupamahu dan om e-koi,
Mohon maaf sebelumnya, data alamat pengiriman dan beberapa data lainnya di data base tidak lengkap. Mohon menghubungi [email protected] untuk kelemgkapannya. Setelah itu majalah langsung dikirim dan kartu anggota langsung dicetak. Tks

----------


## paimo

koi-s memang keren......
tgl 7/10 saya baru melakukan pembayaran....
tgl 8/10 konfirmasi...........
tgl 9/10 sudah bisa baca edisi 7.......
makasih banget..................  ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

Terima kasih untuk infonya oom Ajik..., tidak apa., nanti kalau ingin baca kita beli.., yg dijual dipasaran saja...

----------


## jiklowae

Mau Tanya cara nya langganan Liat dimana info nya?? 
 ::  
terimakasih

Sukses selalu

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mau Tanya cara nya langganan Liat dimana info nya?? 
>  
> terimakasih
> 
> Sukses selalu


Bisa di klik disini om...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## koifishlover

om ajik atau om william, kok sy blum trima yah yg edisi ini ? 
trus mau nanya om, ngecek masa keanggotaan kita gimana caranya ya ?
takutnya udh abis makanya ga dikirim2 majalahnya...  ::  soalnya kalo ongkir majalah sy udh trsf waktu itu...
makasih ya om will n om ajik utk atensinya..

----------


## William Pantoni

> om ajik atau om william, kok sy blum trima yah yg edisi ini ? 
> trus mau nanya om, ngecek masa keanggotaan kita gimana caranya ya ?
> takutnya udh abis makanya ga dikirim2 majalahnya...  soalnya kalo ongkir majalah sy udh trsf waktu itu...
> makasih ya om will n om ajik utk atensinya..


Om Jul....
Kyknya sih liat dr tgl join nya 2007...sih udah abis...  ::  
Mungkin, data alamat pengiriman dan beberapa data lainnya di data base tidak lengkap. Mohon menghubungi [email protected] untuk kelemgkapannya. Setelah itu majalah langsung dikirim dan kartu anggota langsung dicetak. Tks

----------


## koifishlover

O iya, join datenya bs jd acuan ya... Hehe...
Ok om, sgera hub admin membernya deh... Makasih infonya om will...

----------


## bobo

Majalh kois yang edisi ke 8 kapa ya muncul sudah bulan November ??? Gak sabar menunggu   ::

----------


## ceem

> Majalh kois yang edisi ke 8 kapa ya muncul sudah bulan November ??? Gak sabar menunggu


iya nih kapan yah   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

blm ada kabar edisi terbaru nih..
at least cover page nya dong om mod..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> blm ada kabar edisi terbaru nih..
> at least cover page nya dong om mod..


Ini bocoran cover-nya, om: Best Varieties, The 40th Anniversary All Japan Combined Nishikigoi Show, Tokyo, Japan, ukuran 75 BU

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> blm ada kabar edisi terbaru nih..
> at least cover page nya dong om mod..
> 
> 
> Ini bocoran cover-nya, om: Best Varieties, The 40th Anniversary All Japan Combined Nishikigoi Show, Tokyo, Japan, ukuran 75 BU


Sakai Kin Showa milik Pak Jongkie Budiman kah?  ::

----------


## dattairadian

betul

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> blm ada kabar edisi terbaru nih..
> at least cover page nya dong om mod..
> 
> 
> Ini bocoran cover-nya, om: Best Varieties, The 40th Anniversary All Japan Combined Nishikigoi Show, Tokyo, Japan, ukuran 75 BU


kapannnnn??????  ::

----------


## kerogawa

ok tks utk bocoran cover page nya
bagaimana dgn penerbitan nya? kapan?
dan kapan bisa di temukan di toko buku terdekat om?

----------


## victor

> ok tks utk bocoran cover page nya
> bagaimana dgn penerbitan nya? kapan?
> dan kapan bisa di temukan di toko buku terdekat om?


kalo di temukan saya di khabarin om
saya mau ikut menemukan juga

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by kerogawa
> 
> ok tks utk bocoran cover page nya
> bagaimana dgn penerbitan nya? kapan?
> dan kapan bisa di temukan di toko buku terdekat om?
> 
> 
> kalo di temukan saya di khabarin om
> saya mau ikut menemukan juga


  ::   ::   ::  aku melu yo om...

----------


## seven7colour

Dag Dig Dug edisi Nopember...........  ::

----------


## Jusri

Om Ajik saya mau tanya nih, saya berlangganan mulai edisi 6 untuk 12 edisi. Apakah saya dapat  membership card juga ? Kalau iya sampai sekarang kok belum saya terima ? Majalahnya yg edisi 6 dan 7 saya terima tepat waktu. Thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik saya mau tanya nih, saya berlangganan mulai edisi 6 untuk 12 edisi. Apakah saya dapat  membership card juga ? Kalau iya sampai sekarang kok belum saya terima ? Majalahnya yg edisi 6 dan 7 saya terima tepat waktu. Thanks


Dapat dong. Mungkin masih naik cetak... tapi paling gak sudah bisa diterima bareng pengiriman edisi 8. Ditunggu ya, mudah-mudahan gak lama lagi   ::

----------


## Jusri

Thank you very much Om Ajik

----------

